# DAoC



## Besieger (19. November 2007)

Wer hat en Bereich für DAoC gefordert? Spielt einer zufällig hier noch aktiv? Hab vor en paar Monate selber noch gezockt und hätte au ma wieder bock kann mir einer vllt sagen wies geraden mit dem Spiel so aussieht?


----------



## Shadaim (19. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Wer hat en Bereich für DAoC gefordert? Spielt einer zufällig hier noch aktiv? Hab vor en paar Monate selber noch gezockt und hätte au ma wieder bock kann mir einer vllt sagen wies geraden mit dem Spiel so aussieht?




Dann warte mal ab... da kommt noch was... =)

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Sjael (19. November 2007)

Ich spiel selber noch aktiv auf dem Temari Cluster und muss sagen es macht immernoch spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daoc kann ich jedem der PvP mag und mal etwas abwechslung zu WoW will nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Grade durch die veränderungen der letztes Patches ist es auch für Neueinsteiger einfacher geworden zu Leveln or und sich eine gute Ausrüstung zu organisieren.

Wer sich für das Probe Abo entscheiden sollte und er Hilfe brauch der kann sich gern bei mir melden oder auch die Advice Funktion nutzen /advice dort findet ihr erfahrene Spieler die gerne neuen Leuten mit Tipps zur Seite stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glimli 
<Drachengarde> 
| Midgard | Stonehenge | Temair


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (19. November 2007)

Möp Möp,

also ich wollte mal das Game testen und vorher noch ein paar Fragen stellen die ich hoffentlich beantwortet bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie läuft das PvP dort ab?
Gibt es auch PvE als abwechslung?
Sind die Server sehr voll?
Gibts dazu irgend eine Geschichte die ich kurz überfliegen kann?^^
Worum gehts eigentlich.^^ Habs nur kurz in einem Thread gelesen das es für WAR Fans eine überbückung sein kann bis es raus kommt!^^ Deswegen wollte ich es anspielen sonst hätte ich weider mit WoW angefangen.


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Wie läuft das PvP dort ab?


Auf den kleinen Leveln hast Du als Vorgeschmack nur Battlegrounds, normalerweise sind davon nur 2-3 besucht. Im Prinzip hast Du ein eroberbares Keep in der Mitte und 3 Eingänge für die Völker.
Diese Schlachtfelder sind in der Regel extrem chaotisch, Zerg & Schleciher lasting und man kann nicht wirklich davon aufs "große RvR" schliessen.

Prinzipiell gibt es in Daoc ansonsten die Grenzgebiete die Du an den Festungen betrittst, hier können sich die 3 Recihe treffen. Auch in Dungeons wie z.B. Darkness Falls können die Reiche aufeinandertreffen. Diese Gebiete wirst Du eventuell auch als Low Level zum Leveln aufsuchen.
Prinzipiell gibt es im RvR halt die 8vs8 Kämpfe wo Stammgruppen aufeinandertreffen, den sogenannten Zerg, Schleicher, Keepraids, u.s.w.



Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Gibt es auch PvE als abwechslung?


Wenn Du PvE willst geh auf jeden Fall auf einen normalen Server, gerade die Erweiterung Trials of Atlantis ist hier sehr gut gelungen (kam nur wegen eben des großen PvE ANteils in Verruf).


----------



## Sjael (19. November 2007)

Es gibt in DAoC 3 Reiche  Midgard(Nordische Mythologie: Midgard), Albion (England zur Zeit König Artus und der Tafelrunde: Albion) und Hibernia (keltisches Irland: Hibernia). Diese 3 Reiche bekriegen sich untereinander. 
Weitere Infos zum Spiel kannst entweder hier oder auf www.daocpedia.de finden.

Es gibt in DAoC pro Reich die Heimatzonen und PvP Zonen. Das sind keine Instanzen und alle Spieler eines Clusters können da beliebig rein wie sie wollen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch für ab Level 1 bis Level 49 sogenannte Schlachtfelder. Die gehen von 1-4, 5-9, 10-14, 15-19, 20-24 usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den 2 Deutschen Clustern Limors (Avalon, Lyonesse) und Temair (Stonehenge, Dartmoor, Logres) sind am Abend ca 1500 Leute Online. Davon meist ca 600-700 pro Cluster im PvP. Also pro Reich ca 200 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kannst du auch noch Videos und diverse Bilder finden, einfach auf Galerie klicken.

hoffe das hilft dir etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (19. November 2007)

Vielen dank für die schnellen informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd mal HP´s durch klicken und mir son test dingen besorgen^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (19. November 2007)

3gbyte omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjael (19. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> 3gbyte omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schakka du schaffst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jafeeio (19. November 2007)

ein daoc bereich in einem ehemaligen daoc forum, wow!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und 3 gb sind wirklich nix, das merkt man spätestens wenn man "nur mal schnell" eq2 antesten will


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2007)

Zu beachten wäre ev. noch dass die Klassen sich je nach Reich unterscheiden, anders als in Wow. Gleich ist hier eigentlich nur der Mauler.


----------



## Mungus (19. November 2007)

Sjael ? Das kommt mir als alter DAoC Veteran doch sehr bekannt vor ^^


----------



## Sjael (19. November 2007)

Durchaus möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (19. November 2007)

Hallo ihr Pappnasen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (20. November 2007)

*hällt ihren Sjael-Gedenkstein in der Hand und grinst rüber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein paar Alt-Lyonesser hier?


----------



## melalinde (20. November 2007)

so, ich muss natürlich auch hier rein schreiben als irgendwie noch daoclerin (acc läuft noch auch wenn ich immo wow am zocken bin)

das pvp von daoc ist halt noch immer das mass aller dinge und bis jetzt konnte das kein anderes game erreichen


----------



## Shadaim (20. November 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Pappnasen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey Splen - ich bin als "Shadaim" auf Stonehenge unterwegs. Heute Abend Zeit?

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2007)

Schöne Sache das hier ein wenig Unterstützung für DAoC entsteht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar hat DAoC seine Macken und vor allem viele Ecken und Kanten, aber wer sich ein wenig einarbeitet und den Mut hat Leute anzuschreiben und zu fragen, der kommt auch ohne Probleme weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Generell ist die Community sehr hilfsbereit und gerade zu ganz neuen Spielern sehr freundlich. (Klar, Ausnahmen gibts immer ^^)


----------



## Kaladial (20. November 2007)

hmmm 
ich wollt mir daoc auch mal angucken ma gucke3n ob ich zu komm, aber was ich nochmal nachfragen wollt:

es spielen nur ca 2k leute daoc (also in deutschland)? 
und die verteilen sich auch noch auf 2 server netzwerke?

hmmm kommt mir n bissel unterbevölkert vor... 

is die welt nicht so groß oder wieso is das so "leer"?

also wenn ich es mit wow vergleiche, da hat kaum ein server unter 4k leute und es gibt 20 server oder so ...


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> hmmm
> ich wollt mir daoc auch mal angucken ma gucke3n ob ich zu komm, aber was ich nochmal nachfragen wollt:
> 
> es spielen nur ca 2k leute daoc (also in deutschland)?
> ...



Nein, es sind auf jedem dieser Cluster zur Primetime (18-22 Uhr) ca. 2000 Spieler online. WoW ist auch noch keine 6 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (20. November 2007)

ja haste auch wieder recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und 2k gehn ja schonma


----------



## splen (20. November 2007)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Hey Splen - ich bin als "Shadaim" auf Stonehenge unterwegs. Heute Abend Zeit?
> 
> Gruß,
> Bernd



hm .. zur Zeit gurken wir eigentlich nur in Hibernia rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es läuft gerade ein kleines "Projekt Molvik" an. Midgard hab ich quasi schon durchgespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast dir denn für nen Char erstellt? Evtl. kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal ne Runde mitdrehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (20. November 2007)

Hi, 

habe jetzt eine Higläbderin Names Nelay auf Stonehead oder so heißt der Server. Habe die linke Fraktion gewählt komme jetzt nich auf dem namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht sehr interessant aus das spiel bis jetzt. Würde auch noch nen neuen char machen und dann können ja ein paar leutz mir das spiel zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2007)

Wurde schon erwähnt dass es nur ein Realm geben kann? - Midgard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (20. November 2007)

Die Rasse heisst Highlander, der Server heisst Stonehenge und das Reich heisst Albion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für den ersten Versuch gar nicht so schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ins Spiel kommst, gehörst du automtisch zu einer Startergilde, die in Albion "Klan Kotswold" heissen müsste. Wenn du im Gildenchat mal hallo sagst und fragst, ob jemand einem Komplettneuling ein wenig ins Spiel helfen mag, bekommst mit Sicherheit Antwort. Zudem kannst du beim Erstellen des Characters ankreuzen, dass du eine Einführung ins Spiel haben möchtest. In diesem Tutorial werden dir die wichtigsten ersten Schritte mit Sprachausgabe erklärt und gezeigt. Schau dir das auf alle Fälle mal an.

Wichtig ist bei der DAoC-Community meier Erfahrung nach, dass man immer höflich bleibt und zeigt, das man sich wirklich ins Spiel reinfinden will. Es gibt nach so langer Zeit sehr viele Spieler, die eigentlich gar nicht mehr damit rechnen, dass es noch komlett neue Leute gibt. Aber man findet immer wieder mal alte Veteranen, die einem auf die Sprünge helfen. Einfach Ausschau halten und derweil die Stimmung genießen. Albion hat auf jeden Fall ein cooles Ambiente. Die Hauptstadt Camelot ist wirklich toll gemacht.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (20. November 2007)

Spielt ihr alle Midgard? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Freund fängts auch an er will Midgard spielen wir wollen unbedingt zusammen spielen mal schaun. Da der Char eh noch 1 ist werde ich auch Midgard spielen so viel ich gesehen habe auf eine Karte im SPiel ist bei der mIdgard Schnee oder?


----------



## Sjael (20. November 2007)

Also in Midgard ist mehr Schnee als bei den andere das stimmt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr Hilfe im Spiel sucht fragt einfach in dem GU eurer Startergilde oder gebt z.b mal "/advice" oder auch "/who Helfer" ein dort findet ihr eine Liste von Spielern die gerne Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (20. November 2007)

Sjael schrieb:


> Also in Midgard ist mehr Schnee als bei den andere das stimmt schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja cool... yau danköö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vill sieht man sich irgend wann mal im Game^^


----------



## Sjael (20. November 2007)

also ich werd heut abend ig sein unter Glimli wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (20. November 2007)

Wann und wo, Glimli? Dann nuke ich dich um ... zumindest versuch ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Wann und wo, Glimli? Dann nuke ich dich um ... zumindest versuch ichs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naa, dann jammert er im AS und der böse Gelgad kommt und macht dich platt ... außer ihr seid mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjael (20. November 2007)

na ich jammer net im as... das sind eher die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ka ma schauen was heute geht ob wir ne gruppe hinkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (20. November 2007)

zur zeit sind auf temair eigentlich immer die middies mehr :/


----------



## Nirem (20. November 2007)

Einen schönen guten Abend, 
ich werde mich auch mal ins Getümmel werfen, wenn der Download mal fertig werden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe vor mir eine Middi zu erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (20. November 2007)

Nirem schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend,
> ich werde mich auch mal ins Getümmel werfen, wenn der Download mal fertig werden sollte
> 
> 
> ...




Hi sag bescheid wenn er fertig ist habe bis jetzt nur chars bis lvl 3 am anfang ist das irgend wie bissl öde alleine.Weil man vill vieles noch nicht kennt... vill können wir die welt dann zu 2 erkunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2007)

Also Albs waren heute genug unterwegs ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da läuft man zu 7 unschuldig durch die Gegend und dann sowas ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na ja, aber abseits vom Zerg gings dann noch ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kir Kanos (21. November 2007)

Nein es gibt keine Zerge bei DAoC nur epische Schlachten (alte DAoCweisheit)

Also so ein Alb Zerg ist schon was schlimmes aber die Hibis haben ja einem das Leben an dem Tag nicht leicht gemacht.

Naja aber das schönste war der Raid auf das Midkeep Bledmeer Faste. Nun weht dort die Flagge von Albion 

*salutiert*


----------



## Wagdy (22. November 2007)

So, dann sag ich auch mal "Hallo" und werf meinen Troll Bersi in die Runde...

Hatte ihn die ganze Zeit auf Stonehenge, ist aber schon ein wenig angestaubt.
Gestern endgültig die Nase voll von WoW...Also her mit meinem kleinen "Kuscheltroll"

Hoffe man sieht sich mal ingame...
Zur Zeit hab ich aufm Klassikserver nen neuen Bersi und nen Jäger erstellt..
Natürlich die Einführung gemacht, weils immer wieder lustig ist^^
Und weil ich zugeben muß, das ich ein wenig aus der Übung war...
Aber läuft schon wieder alles ganz gut...

Midgard for ever!!!
So long

Babumba, 50 Troll Bersi, Midgard Stonehenge 
Lillidian , Runenmeisterin in Arbeit auf Salisbury???


----------



## pyro4ever (22. November 2007)

alsoooo

was ich an daoc so super finde is das das spielen nicht so vereinfacht wurde, zb styles grau hinterlegt oder so, oder das man in einer bestimmten position zum gegner stehen muss um gewisse styles durchzubekommen, ich muss schon zugeben das die rumspringenden alli schurken bei wow mir sowas von aufn keks gehen. aber dann denk ich mir, hmmm wenn sie nen vernünftiges spiel spielen würden, wären sie nich halb so gut +gg*
was noch evtl nen vorteil is, is der umgang in daoc, ok ich kann nur von midgard sprechen, aber das liegt evtl auch am altersdurchschnitt von ich müsste lügen aber ich denke er liegt weit über 25 jahren!

zu den spieler zahlen, ich denke es gibt 2 gründe warum es in daoc weniger spieler gibt... 1. das es kaum werbung dadrüber gibt, oder man in läden sehr schwer an ne vollversion rankommt und 2. das man doch schon nen guten bis sehr guten rechner brauch, ansonsten kann man sich arte raids, oder pvp knicken!

lg pyro

midgard 4 ever ;-)


----------



## Gnadelwarz (22. November 2007)

Hm, ob ich meinen Elfen Waldläufer Gomblin mal wieder Reaktiviere? Auf Avalon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gilde Ancient Forces 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich spiel derzeit Eve-Online mit 2 accounts, mhh....


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

Vor allem kommst Du in Daoc solo nicht sehr weit, da kann je nach Klasse schon das Leveln zum Problem werden, vom RvR ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## pyro4ever (26. November 2007)

aus diesem grund spielt man doch online rollenspiele oder irre ich mich da nun? *gg*


----------



## splen (26. November 2007)

Das größte Problem, das DAoC hat, ist meiner Meinung nach, dass in den unteren Levelbereichen nicht mehr soo viel los ist. Die Spieler, die schon länger in DAoC unterwegs sind, leveln ihre Twinks meistens auch nicht regulär, sondern pushen sie mit den Main-Chars. 

Dadurch ist es für Neulinge etwas schwerer, Anschluss zu finden. Dadurch bleibt einem wohl die Mühle des Solo-Levelns oftmals nicht erspart, was einem mit Sicherheit auf den Zeiger gehen kann, denn sehr abwechslungsreich gestaltet sich das in der Regel nicht. Aber insgesamt schätze ich die Community in DAoC viel aufgeschlossener ein, als in anderen Games. Man trifft immer wieder auf sehr hilfsbereite Leute, die sich auch mal ein Stündchen Zeit nehmen, um nem Frischling auf die Beine zu helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (26. November 2007)

Hab ja meinen DAoC Acc aktiviert und find es mal wieder richtig schön....

Schade iss nur, das ich aufm Classic Server spiele und dort auch zur Prime Time nur
ca. 20 Mann online sind.

Also, reaktiviert Eure Acc und kommt auf die klassik Server^^...Iss richtig lustig.
Ich will nur nicht wieder ewig das "Gear" und die Masterlevel oder sonst was zusammen farmen...


Mehr Urgesteine zurück nach DAoC, lasst das beste Spiel nicht untergehn^^

So long

Wagdy


----------



## pyro4ever (26. November 2007)

ich denke das mit dem leveln hat folgenden hintergrund... meiner meinung, wenn man lvl 50 erreicht hat geht das spiel erst richtig los, vorrausgesetzt man will auch rvr spielen, da finde ich das leveln schon als störend, aber in midgard kann man ja gut (mit ner gilde) innerhalb von ca 3 tagen lvl 50 erreichen *gg* moderna ftw is zwar nach ner zeit super langweilig aber das macht dann der spass im rvr wieder wett

warum ich daoc liebe sind im übrigen die trollen, da is nen troll noch ein troll und nich son ich weiss garnich wie ich das beschreiben soll, son klappriges etwas wie bei wow ;-)


----------



## splen (26. November 2007)

Wagdy schrieb:


> Hab ja meinen DAoC Acc aktiviert und find es mal wieder richtig schön....
> 
> Schade iss nur, das ich aufm Classic Server spiele und dort auch zur Prime Time nur
> ca. 20 Mann online sind.
> ...



Die Community der Classic-Server ist in EU eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich existent. Diejenigen, die trotzdem Classic zocken wollen, sind allesamt auf die US-Server gegangen. Dort scheint Classic noch ziemlich gut besucht zu sein.

Ich habs mir selbst kurz überlegt, wurde von Sjael aber dann doch auf Temair gelockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (27. November 2007)

Ich würde mal in DAoC reinschnuppern bis Warhammer Online erscheint. Das Complete-Packet mit allen fünf Add-Ons gibt es schon für 30 Euro inkl. 2 Monaten gratis zocken. Falls es wirklich so schwer für Anfänger sein sollte kann man hier ja ne kleine Stammgruppe organisieren. Wer interesse hätte kann sich mal melden.


----------



## Blak (27. November 2007)

Ich habe vor kurzem auch meinen Acc wieder reaktiviert und hab dann erstmal eine Weile wie das Kaninchen vor der Schlange gesessen, nach 1 1/2 Jahren Pause ist dann doch so einiges ungewohnt. Nichts desto trotz, sehr schönen Spiel nach wie vor und bereut hab ich es nicht deswegeg WoW aufgegeben zu haben.


gruß Cahdioc, Kobold und Kuchendieb


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ich würde mal in DAoC reinschnuppern bis Warhammer Online erscheint. Das Complete-Packet mit allen fünf Add-Ons gibt es schon für 30 Euro inkl. 2 Monaten gratis zocken. Falls es wirklich so schwer für Anfänger sein sollte kann man hier ja ne kleine Stammgruppe organisieren. Wer interesse hätte kann sich mal melden.



Es kommt halt drauf an. Bist Du völlig alleine würde ich schon drauf achten dass es eine Klasse wird die solo was kann und auch in gruppe gut unterkommt. Als ich das letzte mal spielte waren das z.B. Bonedancer (rupt und so) und Geisterbeschwörer (gibt natürlich noch sehr viel mehr).

Im Duo schaut das natürlich nochmals anders aus, hier kann einer der beiden auch schön eine Klasse wie den Pac Heiler hochspielen der solo kaum einen grünen Mob töten kann. 
Natürlich gibt es hier auch bessere und schlechtere Kombos. Bombe + Pac Heiler ist nett oder Nahkämpfer + Schamane.


----------



## Topsecret (28. November 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Nein, es sind auf jedem dieser Cluster zur Primetime (18-22 Uhr) ca. 2000 Spieler online. WoW ist auch noch keine 6 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So sieht es aus ^^, es sind definitiv genug Leute online, und das RVR ist der Hammer.
Desweiteren sind die LowLevel BGs Thidranki und Molvik auch immer sehr gut besucht.
Ich selbst spiele auf dem Server Logres in Midgard und habe jeden Tag ne menge Fun, mehr Spass als WoW mir je gegeben hat.

So long


----------



## Murie (29. November 2007)

schöne Zeiten waren das =) aber zum schluss hin .. mhh .. keine Stammgruppe .. kein DAoC .. war leider so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte da nen 10L6 Fian auf Stonehenge .. der acc ruht nun aber auch schon bald 2 Jahre.

Mal schauen .. eines Tages guck ich ma wieder rein um mal Hallo zu sagen ^^

so long ..


----------



## Leoncore (2. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal die 14 Tage Testversion geholt. Macht eigentlich obwohl es schon älter ist einen ganz netten Eindruck. Als Klasse hab ich Elementarist genommen. Ist es das eigentlich normal das man hundertmal einen Spruchbutton drücken muss bis der dann mal durchkommt. Weil ist mir jetzt schon öfters passiert das der Zauber nie funktioniert und erst nach 20 mal draufdrücken wirkt. Da bin ich ja schneller und besser im Nahkampf unterwegs mit meinem Stock.^^ Sonst die Bewegungen sehen bissl komisch aus, Game lässt sich nicht minimieren, da sobald ich nebenbei was öffnen möchte, direkt wieder zurückspringt in den Vollbildmodus.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2007)

Du hast keine richtige Klasse genimmen, sondern eine Grundklasse, erst mit Level 5 wählst Du dann beim Trainer die richtige Klasse.

Wenn dich was haut wirst Du beim zaubern unterbrochen - immer. Ohne entsprechende Realm Ability, jemanden der Stunned oder klassenspezifische Sachen wie Geisterbeschwörerpet bleibt dir da nur noch der Quickcast.
Hau einfach mit dem Stock drauf, die ersten 5 Level sind halt so.

Ach ja, auch von perfekt tankenden Pets deines Levels solltest du dich gedanklich verabschieden. Natürlich können Pets tanken, das Ganze ist aber sehr viel schwieriger als z.B. in Wow.


----------



## Wagdy (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde man KANN...ja KANN jede Klasse solo spielen, find ICH^^

Manche besser, manche sehr schlecht...steht ja nicht zur Debatte.
Genau wie, spielen in Gruppe iss viel viel besser und lustiger ^^

So, muss mal weiter arbeiten^^ noch ein wenig...

Dann gehts weiter mit Schami, Malmer und Co^^

Grüße und viel Spaß
Wagdy/Babumba/Muhbert

P.S.: Gibts noch irgendwo noch son schönen Sig Generator für DAoC...
DAoC Sigs iss ja off...leider.


----------



## Sjael (4. Dezember 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Game lässt sich nicht minimieren, da sobald ich nebenbei was öffnen möchte, direkt wieder zurückspringt in den Vollbildmodus.




hmm also mit dem minimieren hab ich keine probleme ansonsten gibs ja auch noch den fenstermodus damit spiel ich meist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man nebenher noch gut im netz servern und sieht trotzdem so halbwegs was ig grad los ist


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2007)

Wagdy schrieb:


> Also ich finde man KANN...ja KANN jede Klasse solo spielen, find ICH^^



Mach nen Pac Heiler, soloe ihn bis auf Level 50 und wenn Du dann noch nicht in der Klappsmühle hockst reden wir nochmal drüber ^^


----------



## salimyr (11. Dezember 2007)

mein erster Char war ein Mana-mentalist, als dot noch nicht von int abhaengig waren - das war eine Qual, ihn zu leveln.
Mittlerweile bin ich wieder in sh/hib unterwegs, faszinierend was sich so alles nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz veraendert^^


----------



## Leoncore (16. Dezember 2007)

Wird DAoC eigentlich noch von Mythic weiterentwickelt, jetzt wo diese sich voll und ganz auf WAR konzentrieren oder war Labyrinth of Minotaur das letzte Add On?


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wird DAoC eigentlich noch von Mythic weiterentwickelt, jetzt wo diese sich voll und ganz auf WAR konzentrieren oder war Labyrinth of Minotaur das letzte Add On?



War das letzte Add On. man kann also davon ausgehen dass Mythic Daoc nun langsam auslaufen lassen will.

Aber je nachdem wie War dann läuft kann es da immer noch zum Sinneswandel kommen.


----------



## maggus (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das UI nochmal überarbeitet werden soll..
Ob das allerdings immer noch der Plan ist, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen.


----------



## Leoncore (17. Dezember 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das UI nochmal überarbeitet werden soll..
> Ob das allerdings immer noch der Plan ist, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen.



Die KampfButtons sehen jedenfalls seit Patch 1.89 anders aus.^^ Schon mal nen Anfang.



Tikume schrieb:


> War das letzte Add On. man kann also davon ausgehen dass Mythic Daoc nun langsam auslaufen lassen will.
> 
> Aber je nachdem wie War dann läuft kann es da immer noch zum Sinneswandel kommen.



Dann bin ich gespannt ob Warhammer Online ein guter Nachfolger wird. Das Spielkonzept von DAoC sagt mir immer mehr zu, aber wie es scheint wird WAR in der ein oder anderen Art abgespeckter daherkommen, finde ich schade. Besonders die Sache mit den Skills hätten sie nach WAR übernehmen können, z.b. das du als Imperiumszauberer selbst entscheiden darfst auf welches Element du dich spezialisieren möchtest und dann in das Gebiet jeweilig Pkt. ausgeben kannst. Bei WAR will Mythic ja jetzt was ähnlich integrieren, aber ich denke nicht dass das System an DAoC rankommen wird.


----------



## maggus (17. Dezember 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Besonders die Sache mit den Skills hätten sie nach WAR übernehmen können, z.b. das du als Imperiumszauberer selbst entscheiden darfst auf welches Element du dich spezialisieren möchtest und dann in das Gebiet jeweilig Pkt. ausgeben kannst. Bei WAR will Mythic ja jetzt was ähnlich integrieren, aber ich denke nicht dass das System an DAoC rankommen wird.



WAR wird sicherlich auf Zugänglichkeit auf Kosten der Komplexität getrimmt.


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2007)

Naja, Daoc war da ja mit den jeweils 3 Linien in die man auch nur linear Punkte stecken konnte auch eher simpel gestrickt. Ich denke schon dass man seine Klasse auch ein wenig individuell skillen kann, sowas gehört schon lange zum guten MMO Ton.


----------



## Leoncore (17. Dezember 2007)

Dauert das eigentlich immer so lange bis man mal sein Account aktivieren kann? Meine 14 Tage Testversion ist am Wochenende abgelaufen und als ich mich auf der GOA Seite eingeloggt hatte, um mein Abbo zu verlängern, stand da irgendetwas bei Banküberweisung, das dies aktuell nicht geht weil irgendwie ne Rechnung bearbeitet wird?!


----------



## Hamstax (29. Januar 2008)

ab und zu hängt sihc das auf und man muss warten bis das weg ist um wieder das abo zu beantragen.
war mal krankgeschriben. musste abo verllängern und hing 24stunden rum weil diese s/***** seite nicht wollte


----------



## Serran (6. Februar 2008)

Also irgendwie lädt der Client bei mir seeeeeeeeeehr langsam.. 79 kb.  Hat einer nen Link zum direkten download? =)


----------



## Ollav (3. März 2008)

Mal eine Frage so in den Raum geworfen:

Wie aktiv sind die DAoC Server denn noch unter der Woche und am Wochenende zur Primetime beuscht?
Will mich mal wieder so informieren über das Spiel das mich 4 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Ollav


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (3. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage so in den Raum geworfen:
> 
> Wie aktiv sind die DAoC Server denn noch unter der Woche und am Wochenende zur Primetime beuscht?
> Will mich mal wieder so informieren über das Spiel das mich 4 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet hat
> ...



da die server geclustert sind zb. Avalon mit Lyoness kommt man zu primetime immer noch auf eine gute anzahl an spieler >1500. 
im Pvp, sprich RvR sind es am abend zumindestens auf albionischer seite zumindestens 200 mann ohne buffbots, die zahl reduziert sich aber unter der woche recht stark so gegen 23 uhr.

PvM ist im moment wieder stärker besucht vor allem weil die leute meistens ihre Drachenquest durchmachen.


----------



## Hamstax (3. März 2008)

leider ist und bleibt der classic tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würd sogern meinen shade wieder rauskramen
rr11 war so nahe


----------



## spooky73 (16. März 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> leider ist und bleibt der classic tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Finde es auch schade, dass aufm Classic nix mehr los is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum eigentlich????
Hab auch vor nach langer Zeit mal wieder meinen Acount zu reaktivieren.
Da aufm Classik nix los is, werd ich meine Chars auf Logres/Hib wieder
mal beleben ^^ Mal gucken, was so läuft.
Nach WoW und HdRO versuchen, hab ich wieder heisshunger auf DAOC
bekommen. In WoW bin ich einfach zu Newbie und HdRO wirds auch
nach einiger Zeit Faaad -> da zu viel PvE und kein gescheites PvP.
Angeblich ist auf dem Armi-Classic einiges los, was machen die bloss
anders?

LG Spooky


----------



## KSE (16. März 2008)

Auf den Classic Ami Servern soll tatsächlich mehr los sein, du brauchst halt die US-DAOC version!
Keine Ahnung wieso dort die Classic Server beliebter sind als bei uns!

KSE


----------



## Cheweth (27. März 2008)

KSE schrieb:


> Auf den Classic Ami Servern soll tatsächlich mehr los sein, du brauchst halt die US-DAOC version!
> Keine Ahnung wieso dort die Classic Server beliebter sind als bei uns!
> 
> KSE




also wenn ich überlege...

es gab mal eine zeit, da wollteste auf stone oder logres einloggen, da mussteste warten, weil es voll war... und jetzt? jetzt überlegt man, ob man die cluster clustert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja... ich hab mir nu nach fast 5 jahren (oder so ähnlich) wow besorgt... mal guggen, ob das wenigstens noch Spaß macht...


----------



## Tikume (28. März 2008)

Auf Stonehenge gab es das nicht. Du meinst vielleicht Avalon.


Zudem kennt Daoc keine Warteschleifen. Es bleibt nur solange auszuprobieren bis man mal Glück hat.


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Oh man habe nur zufällig diesen Bereich gesehen, bin eigendlich in warhammer und hee.... krieg voll die nostalgie und bok auf daoc wieder :-D


----------



## rEdiC (2. April 2008)

So bin grade mal am Trial laden.^^


----------



## Hoblino (2. April 2008)

Hmmh hab jetzt auch mal Bock drauf lad´s mir auch grad 1GB hab ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (9. Juni 2008)

Hoblino schrieb:


> Hmmh hab jetzt auch mal Bock drauf lad´s mir auch grad 1GB hab ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




noch wer von euch da unterwegs? hab jetzt auch nen zwergenjäger auf Stonehenge, allerdings hat man mir gesagt, daß Jäger eher ne solo anstatt ner grp Klasse ist, schade irgednwie nen bischen -.- Aber dann steh ich halt bissel abseits an der Flanke und schieß von da XD

also ich fidne PvP echt toll, bin jetzt 35 und Spiel das Spiel seit ner woche, also haltet einfach die Augen auf nach Grimmrog.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2008)

Es ist halt so dass die Stealther im Daoc RvR eigentlich nicht in Stammgruppen Setups auftauchen und eher in Schleichergruppen oder solo unterwegs sind. Im Zerg (wenn es den noch gibt) ist es eh egal.
Das Bezieht sich natürlich aufs PvP.

Im PvE ist es natürlich so dass der Jäger in gruppe spielen kann, allerdings ist es auch so dass er hier nicht unbedingt die Klasse ist die jede pvE gruppe braucht.
Desweiteren ist er im PvE auch solo nur bedingt gut unterwegs, hier würde ich Klassen wie den Bonedancer eher als "Solo"-Klasse sehen.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

Naja ich werd das Kind schon schaukeln, ne Gilde hab ich ja auch schon gefunden. Allerdings sollte man sich halt jemand suchen bei dem man in die "Lehre" geht XD

Hab meinen Jääger auf Bogen getrimmt, udn seit dem mir Gestern nen Kollege gesagt hat, daß Kraftschuß udn normaler Schuß durch Geschicklichkeit kürzere "Castzeiten" haben, geht PvE mäßig noch mehr ab.

Im PvP bin ich nun auch mehr allein unterwegs und steh halt abseits ner Gruppe und schieß dann halt die gegner mit an und ab, auf jedenfall ist DAoC nen riesen Spaß im PvP.


----------

